# I'll draw your betta! Please post some pics!



## Whippet44

Hello! I love to draw the finnage and beauty of bettas, so I was wondering if anyone would like me to draw theirs? Thanks!


----------



## Aquastar

Unamed? He's a marble HM. He'll be a challenge!


----------



## Whippet44

Hiho, hiho, it's off to work I go!


----------



## Whippet44

One sec...


----------



## Whippet44




----------



## Aquastar

Wow! That's a really cool way to do it. It's fantastic! I'll have to see about printing it...


----------



## Whippet44

There we go!


----------



## Whippet44

Really!?


----------



## Aquastar

What else am I supposed to do with a good picture?


----------



## annabeau

Wow, that's awesome! Can you draw Sapphire?


----------



## Whippet44

Sapphire coming up!


----------



## annabeau

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Whippet44

I'm sorry! I couldn't capture her beauty!


----------



## annabeau

Oh, I like it!


----------



## BettaBoy11

How about my Marble SDeT Pi? I have photos in my album.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Hello! I'd like one of my two betta fish in a picture together. They are both half-moon double tail males. The completely blue one is Bubbles and the blue and red one is Belvadeer. Sorry I don't have any good pics of belvadeer, I just got him last night therefore I had no time to take a good picture. I'm excited to see it!


----------



## LittleStar

*Can you Draw Ruby?*

This is awesome! Can you draw my Ruby girl?


----------



## Whippet44

Sure! Do you want them in a flare at each other?
Littlestar- Sure! Is she that gorgeous little girl kissing the platy in your signature?


----------



## LittleStar

Re; Ruby the Betta + Star the Platy
Thank you Whippet! She's in the big pic I posted above my sig - the sig is just a clip art of one that looks like her. But she does have that blue eye feature (her eye color is black and blue with white underneath very pretty) and very Ruby coloring. Can't wait to see! : ) Yes anyway that you think is neat the Platy she is kissing also looks just like my Star which is her love companion, so yes this does look very much like my pair. My Platy Star has green speckles on his body too, really he changes like a kaleidoscope. His tail has some ruby red in it. His top fin is primarily gold-yellow. You can see more pics of them by going to my tank below. Thank you this is so cool!


----------



## MissLibby

Hi! You are a great artist! If you have any time on your hands, would you mind doing Buddy? :-D


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Sure!


----------



## Whippet44

Hello guys! I currently don't have my drawing tablet with me. I can get them finished around November twenty fourth, if that's okay!


----------



## MissLibby

Totally fine. If it's too much trouble, don't worry about it.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

It's ok!


----------



## bandit1994

don't have any bettas at the time but could u draw parker he is a Oscar that I got last night I will send pic asap


----------



## LittleStar

Happy to rain-check it as well. Looking forward to a future surprise. Thanks again! : )
LittleStar for Ruby (Female Betta) + Star (Male Platy)


----------



## Whippet44

Thanks guys!
I can *try an Oscar! No promises for great results though!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

ok!


----------



## Whippet44

Bubblesbetta  hope you like it!


----------



## Tourmaline

Could you draw Merlin and Topaz for me? I really like your drawings!


----------



## Whippet44

Ruby and Star are done!


----------



## Whippet44

Miss Libby: 
Gorgeous fish, by the way


----------



## LittleStar

I love the Ruby and Star Betta+Platy its soooo cute!!! You're awesome. You really should do this professionally, if you don't already! They are doing great and will appreciate looking at this when I print it out! TY! Happy Holidays!


----------



## MissLibby

Thank you soooooo much! I absolutely love it!


----------



## LittleStar

PS I changed it just a tad so that it would fit nicely as an Avatar. I hope you don't mind. I would have put "By Whippet" on there too but you wouldn't be able to read it. Anyone who asks me who did this I will surely tell them. You're great, thanks again!! Love's it!! <3


----------



## Whippet44

Meh, I don't mind at all! Thanks
Libby- glad your enjoy it!


----------



## LittleStar

Thank you! It's really really cute I really do love it, makes the perfect avatar! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Whippet44

You too!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Thanks so much!! It's so cute!!!


----------



## scampers4010

I don't know if you're too busy or not with requests at this point, but if you find the time I would love to see what you can do with my gorgeous boy. :3


----------



## Whippet44

Tourmaline- Gorgeous EE's by the way!


----------



## Whippet44

Scampers- I can do yours tomorrow if I have time! 
BTW, is that a guinea pig!!?? I have two furry potatoes myself!


----------



## Whippet44

Burmp


----------



## Tourmaline

Aw, they came out great! I love it, thank you!


----------



## Whippet44

No problem!


----------



## BettaBoy11

Can you do Pi?


----------



## Whippet44

Scampers-Darth Bubbles is done!


----------



## Whippet44

There's a cartoonish way and a more realistic way. Which way would you like Pi to be done in?


----------



## Whippet44

There's a cartoonish way and a more realistic way. Which do you want Pi to be done in?


----------



## BettaBoy11

The realistic way, please!


----------



## Whippet44

Here's Pi! Not as realistic as I hoped, but, hey, it looks alright to me!


----------



## Tourmaline

Would you mind doing another one for me? I just got a new boy today, and I printed your drawings out and put them above Topaz's and Merlin's tank, and I think he should have one too. He doesn't have a name yet, though.


----------



## Whippet44

Sure! Just post a picture! Realistic or cartoony?


----------



## Tourmaline

Realistic, please! It's a little hard to tell but the dark scales are really dark blue. My tank lighting is garbage, he's really hard to photograph in there.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Thanks SOOO much for that drawing of Pi!!! It looks great!


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

Hello! If you are still drawing betta portraits, it would be amazing if you could paint my 3 bettas together! There is

Horatio (Red VT Male)
Journey (Golden VT Female)
and 
Draco (Blue/Orange VT Male) He's brand new- the pic is from the pet store!



If you have the time, thanks!


----------



## Whippet44

Of course I am! I'll get it done tomorrow!


----------



## Whippet44

If I hadn't known, I would've thought that he was an aquabid betta!


----------



## Tourmaline

He came out amazing! You're really good at these. Thank you, again. Now, to print this one out too.


----------



## Whippet44

MyBabiesHaveScales-


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

Thank you! It turned out so cute  I too will have to save it and print it out.


----------



## Whippet44

Haha, thanks! Glad you like it!


----------



## Whippet44

Bump


----------



## Whippet44

Bump


----------



## Tourmaline

I'm surprised no one else has requested any drawings. Would you want to draw my newest addition? Just got him yesterday.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Could you draw my King Buttons?


----------



## Whippet44

Tourmaline: Good job on rescuing him! 
DangerousAngel: I love his adorable little face! Do you have any better pictures of the little guy?


----------



## Tourmaline

Thank you! Another to add to the wall of drawings, lol. I need to stop buying Bettas xD

Buttons is really cute. I love his little white mask.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you! He has the cutest little red spot on his face too!


----------



## JennyGee

Beautiful drawings! Can you do my boy, Orchid? He's my avatar, but I'm also including pictures here. The top one is my fave


----------



## Whippet44

Here's your fabulous boy, DangerousAngel!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh that's adorable!! Just like him, thank you!!


----------



## Whippet44

JennyGee- Here's your beautiful multicolour guy!


----------



## JennyGee

Oh I love it so much! It looks just like him :-D Thank you!!


----------



## Tourmaline

I always come to you when I get a new Betta.. Would you want to draw Apollo? He's a DTHM, but I can't get him to flare, he's too mellow.


----------



## Whippet44

Here you go, Tourmaline!


----------



## justineatsoda

Could you do my Sig? Thanks so much


----------



## Tourmaline

Thank you! He came out great, as usual.


----------



## justineatsoda

justineatsoda said:


> Could you do my Sig? Thanks so much



he's fairly new to me so I'm hoping his tail will fill in a little but you can imagine  I love your drawings btw.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Could you please draw Sebastian and Puck* 
*
*Sebastian*








*Puck*


----------



## Whippet44

Justineatsoda- Here's the pretty guy!


Indigo Betta- Here are the pretties!
I took a look in your finless friends album and saw... Piggies. Gorgeous, wonderfully roly-poly cavia porcellus. 
Hazel and Birch are now your piggies' best friends. Hazel looks like a long-lost relative of Dolly, while Birch has a similar build and markings to Peppa. 
Piggies are the best.


----------



## Tourmaline

Could you do Meeko for me?


----------



## Whippet44

Here's mister amazing!
I will not even attempt to draw Seb until he's healed, but when that day comes, I'm sure he will look glorious!


----------



## justineatsoda

Whippet44 said:


> Justineatsoda- Here's the pretty guy!
> 
> 
> Indigo Betta- Here are the pretties!
> I took a look in your finless friends album and saw... Piggies. Gorgeous, wonderfully roly-poly cavia porcellus.
> Hazel and Birch are now your piggies' best friends. Hazel looks like a long-lost relative of Dolly, while Birch has a similar build and markings to Peppa.
> Piggies are the best.


Thanks so much! Sadly Sig passed away but I love it even more now


----------



## Whippet44

Oh noes! What happened?


----------



## justineatsoda

Whippet44 said:


> Oh noes! What happened?


I'm thinking he had some sort of disease.. as soon as he died I did a full water change without sanitizing and my next betta died after two days :-(

So I fully sanitized, quadruple rinsed and giving it another shot with a baby betta :-D


----------



## themamaj

Could you do a realistic one of Marlie for me? She is so funny with her bright red lips. Thanks!!!


----------



## Whippet44

themamaj- Marlie redefines "fish lips"! Just like pretty lil' Nimbus! Lady beard is very cute.
I wonder if she's close enough to steal...

Read to page 52 of your journal-expect a comment in the near future!


----------



## themamaj

Whippet44 said:


> themamaj- Marlie redefines "fish lips"! Just like pretty lil' Nimbus! Lady beard is very cute.
> I wonder if she's close enough to steal...
> 
> Read to page 52 of your journal-expect a comment in the near future!



*Oh I absolutely LOVE it!!!!* Thank you so much! I named her after my mom because she also always wears red lipstick lol! Can't wait to show her the picture! She is an artisy as well so I know she will love it. I have lots more fish you could do anytime you are bored  Nimbus would also be a great one to do.


----------



## Whippet44

What is it up to now? 26? 27?
I'll attempt all your pretties!


----------



## themamaj

Well..... I may have a few newcomers in coming weeks  29 currently but 3 on way. I have my first breeding pair coming so pretty excited about that. I may try breeding in Spring or early summer. I have a potential of 1 or 2 adoptions coming up so always a variable number. I really love and enjoy them all. Speaking of off to water changes. Cant wait to post picture on journal. Thank you again!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Whippet44 said:


> Justineatsoda- Here's the pretty guy!
> 
> 
> Indigo Betta- Here are the pretties!
> I took a look in your finless friends album and saw... Piggies. Gorgeous, wonderfully roly-poly cavia porcellus.
> Hazel and Birch are now your piggies' best friends. Hazel looks like a long-lost relative of Dolly, while Birch has a similar build and markings to Peppa.
> Piggies are the best.



Those are lovely drawings of my two new boys Thanks so much! 

hehe thats cool my piggies have got some new friends, I love piggies 
I've got tons of lovely photos of my piggies and other pets on my dA account feel free to check it out its in my signature


----------



## ThatFishThough

To post pictures that everyone can see, go to 'Go Advanced', then click the paper clip. 

Do Glacier!


----------



## BettaTalk

Hello,
Can you draw my betta girl? She remains unnamed for now but I will think of one soon...Thanks! Here she is:


----------



## Bettabirdlover

If you have time(which I totally understand if you don't) could you draw Finn? He is a Halfmoon marble male.


----------



## JennyGee

Are you still drawing bettas? My Orchid passed away :-( but I got a new guy, and if you're still doing cartoons, I'd love one of Bashful:


----------

